# 10dpiui and feeling weird



## HOPEnFAITH

Well today I am 10dpiui and with the Ovidrel 250 mcg shot and the 100 mg of clomid I don't know what's real or what's artificial. I have been having twinges/cramps ever since the IUI and my bbs have been soo sore. Last night and today I have been so nauseas that I couldn't think about food or anything cause I knew I could be sick. I'm doing so well not to test, but my mind is playing tricks on me. I know that if I didn't take these hormones and felt this way that I would have my :bfp:.... But I have no idea. Is there anyone else who is feeling this way? Or am I alone? And to beat it all today when I went to the bathroom and wiped I could have swore I say a tinge of brown blood, but I wiped again and nothing.... this is driving me crazy!


----------



## Care76

I didn't have IUI, I had IVF, but I had cramps the whole time after it and it is a good sign! FX for you! :dust:


----------



## HOPEnFAITH

Thank u so much! I'm getting impatient! Lol


----------



## ellemar

HOPEnFAITH said:


> Well today I am 10dpiui and with the Ovidrel 250 mcg shot and the 100 mg of clomid I don't know what's real or what's artificial. I have been having twinges/cramps ever since the IUI and my bbs have been soo sore. Last night and today I have been so nauseas that I couldn't think about food or anything cause I knew I could be sick. I'm doing so well not to test, but my mind is playing tricks on me. I know that if I didn't take these hormones and felt this way that I would have my :bfp:.... But I have no idea. Is there anyone else who is feeling this way? Or am I alone? And to beat it all today when I went to the bathroom and wiped I could have swore I say a tinge of brown blood, but I wiped again and nothing.... this is driving me crazy!

Hey Hope!!

I'm only 7 days piui, however, I used Gonal F Pen and Ovidrel trigger. My boobs started to "hurt" while I was using the Gonal F Pen, but that subsided a bit....

I am now taking Progesterone. My Dr put me on it the day of my IUI. Twice a day for two weeks, and if AF shows...I go off. If not, I test.

I have been feeling very nauseous as of this AM, and it hasn't gone away. Also, not only do my boobs hurt again, they are ballooning. LOL. I am not trying to get my hopes up, and believe my symptoms are most likely due to the progesterone. I was feeling cramping, but that has pretty much gone entirely. I'm bloated, but that I was warned about from my Dr!!! I am not tired at all thought? I'm restless...So I'm not very hopeful...

You are now 11days piui!!! How are you feeling today? Any better? I am sending you tons of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## flowerpower84

ellemar said:


> HOPEnFAITH said:
> 
> 
> Well today I am 10dpiui and with the Ovidrel 250 mcg shot and the 100 mg of clomid I don't know what's real or what's artificial. I have been having twinges/cramps ever since the IUI and my bbs have been soo sore. Last night and today I have been so nauseas that I couldn't think about food or anything cause I knew I could be sick. I'm doing so well not to test, but my mind is playing tricks on me. I know that if I didn't take these hormones and felt this way that I would have my :bfp:.... But I have no idea. Is there anyone else who is feeling this way? Or am I alone? And to beat it all today when I went to the bathroom and wiped I could have swore I say a tinge of brown blood, but I wiped again and nothing.... this is driving me crazy!
> 
> Hey Hope!!
> 
> I'm only 7 days piui, however, I used Gonal F Pen and Ovidrel trigger. My boobs started to "hurt" while I was using the Gonal F Pen, but that subsided a bit....
> 
> I am now taking Progesterone. My Dr put me on it the day of my IUI. Twice a day for two weeks, and if AF shows...I go off. If not, I test.
> 
> I have been feeling very nauseous as of this AM, and it hasn't gone away. Also, not only do my boobs hurt again, they are ballooning. LOL. I am not trying to get my hopes up, and believe my symptoms are most likely due to the progesterone. I was feeling cramping, but that has pretty much gone entirely. I'm bloated, but that I was warned about from my Dr!!! I am not tired at all thought? I'm restless...So I'm not very hopeful...
> 
> You are now 11days piui!!! How are you feeling today? Any better? I am sending you tons of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Just wanted to say hi because I'm in a similar boat! I'm 8dpiui and also did Gonal-F with trigger and now progesterone. 

I hate these symptoms! I think the progesterone mimics pregnancy so I can't tell what's what. Like you, my nausea started yesterday (7dpiui for me) and my boobs were really bad at first and now not so much. 

I'm not as crampy anymore either! I had some bad cramps this AM but nothing since. Have you had any spotting? I keep checking for ANYTHING (I'm usually spotting by now). I know the progesterone keeps me from spotting, but would it hide implantation bleeding? 

Progesterone makes me :wacko:

Good luck to both of you girls - hope we all get our :bfp: THIS MONTH!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ellemar

Hi flower!!!

Ohh I'm so happy you did respond as it's great to have someone who's going through the same emotions/symptoms as I. 

I couldn't agree with you more about the Progesterone side effects. LOL. My boobs are still bad, but that honestly started with the Gonal F Pen!! LOL!! Grreeat. Hahaha.

Wow. I can't believe how alike our symptoms are though. My cramping comes and goes, but is now very mild!! I'm finally getting over a bronchial infection that I've had for the past week. 

My Dr did tell me that I could possibly spot, and not to freak out. He prescribed the Progesterone to me 2 x per day, and I started it an hour after my IUI. I take mine orally. How about you?? I keep checking every time I go to the washroom as well... Not to be gross but I've had a bit more discharge lately.... (last 3 days or so) Have you? I think again this is from the progesterone.... 

Good luck right back at you!!!! I sooo hope we are successful along with sooo many other gals on this board!!!!:dust:


----------



## ellemar

Care76 said:


> I didn't have IUI, I had IVF, but I had cramps the whole time after it and it is a good sign! FX for you! :dust:

Hey Care76!!

I just saw that you had treatment in Cancun Mexico!! I live there and this is where I am going through my treatment!! Do you mind me asking who your Dr was?? I used Dr. Luis Medellin.... LOVE him !!

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## HOPEnFAITH

ellemar said:


> HOPEnFAITH said:
> 
> 
> Well today I am 10dpiui and with the Ovidrel 250 mcg shot and the 100 mg of clomid I don't know what's real or what's artificial. I have been having twinges/cramps ever since the IUI and my bbs have been soo sore. Last night and today I have been so nauseas that I couldn't think about food or anything cause I knew I could be sick. I'm doing so well not to test, but my mind is playing tricks on me. I know that if I didn't take these hormones and felt this way that I would have my :bfp:.... But I have no idea. Is there anyone else who is feeling this way? Or am I alone? And to beat it all today when I went to the bathroom and wiped I could have swore I say a tinge of brown blood, but I wiped again and nothing.... this is driving me crazy!
> 
> Hey Hope!!
> 
> I'm only 7 days piui, however, I used Gonal F Pen and Ovidrel trigger. My boobs started to "hurt" while I was using the Gonal F Pen, but that subsided a bit....
> 
> I am now taking Progesterone. My Dr put me on it the day of my IUI. Twice a day for two weeks, and if AF shows...I go off. If not, I test.
> 
> I have been feeling very nauseous as of this AM, and it hasn't gone away. Also, not only do my boobs hurt again, they are ballooning. LOL. I am not trying to get my hopes up, and believe my symptoms are most likely due to the progesterone. I was feeling cramping, but that has pretty much gone entirely. I'm bloated, but that I was warned about from my Dr!!! I am not tired at all thought? I'm restless...So I'm not very hopeful...
> 
> You are now 11days piui!!! How are you feeling today? Any better? I am sending you tons of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Hey Elle, Today I am 12 dpiui and I am really bloated and having a little bit of cramping. My back is starting to hurt a little too. I don't know if it's because AF is coming or because of something good. I will be testing this saturday, so I am wishing you :dust:. please let me know how u are feeling. Oh btw I am taking progesterone pills so they may make me feel a little different as well. I have my fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## ellemar

Wow, 12 piui... I bet it feels like eternity!!! This 2ww thing is a "killer" LOL!!! 

Hmm....All those symptoms you have are early pregnancy symptoms, but could be the progesteron. I sooooooooo hope and pray for you that it's not!!!! That's the hardest part. You never know until well...you know!! 

I woke up this AM and I'm pretty nauseous again. Not as bad as yesterday though, but it's still very early. I am not as bloated as I was though... At least I don't feel that way. Ughhh.... Who knows!!!

I'm not supposed to test until the 28th of February. I think I may test on the 1st of March... Or the 29th (leap year!!)

AHHHHH this Saturday???!!! Are you going in for a blood test?? Or home test??? You HAVE to let me know!! BEST BEST BEST of luck!!!


----------



## HOPEnFAITH

flowerpower84 said:


> ellemar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPEnFAITH said:
> 
> 
> Well today I am 10dpiui and with the Ovidrel 250 mcg shot and the 100 mg of clomid I don't know what's real or what's artificial. I have been having twinges/cramps ever since the IUI and my bbs have been soo sore. Last night and today I have been so nauseas that I couldn't think about food or anything cause I knew I could be sick. I'm doing so well not to test, but my mind is playing tricks on me. I know that if I didn't take these hormones and felt this way that I would have my :bfp:.... But I have no idea. Is there anyone else who is feeling this way? Or am I alone? And to beat it all today when I went to the bathroom and wiped I could have swore I say a tinge of brown blood, but I wiped again and nothing.... this is driving me crazy!
> 
> Hey Hope!!
> 
> I'm only 7 days piui, however, I used Gonal F Pen and Ovidrel trigger. My boobs started to "hurt" while I was using the Gonal F Pen, but that subsided a bit....
> 
> I am now taking Progesterone. My Dr put me on it the day of my IUI. Twice a day for two weeks, and if AF shows...I go off. If not, I test.
> 
> I have been feeling very nauseous as of this AM, and it hasn't gone away. Also, not only do my boobs hurt again, they are ballooning. LOL. I am not trying to get my hopes up, and believe my symptoms are most likely due to the progesterone. I was feeling cramping, but that has pretty much gone entirely. I'm bloated, but that I was warned about from my Dr!!! I am not tired at all thought? I'm restless...So I'm not very hopeful...
> 
> You are now 11days piui!!! How are you feeling today? Any better? I am sending you tons of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to say hi because I'm in a similar boat! I'm 8dpiui and also did Gonal-F with trigger and now progesterone.
> 
> I hate these symptoms! I think the progesterone mimics pregnancy so I can't tell what's what. Like you, my nausea started yesterday (7dpiui for me) and my boobs were really bad at first and now not so much.
> 
> I'm not as crampy anymore either! I had some bad cramps this AM but nothing since. Have you had any spotting? I keep checking for ANYTHING (I'm usually spotting by now). I know the progesterone keeps me from spotting, but would it hide implantation bleeding?
> 
> Progesterone makes me :wacko:
> 
> Good luck to both of you girls - hope we all get our :bfp: THIS MONTH!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey Flower, I hope all your symptoms are a good sign! I was in the same boat at 7-8dpiui. I chalked it all up to the hormones... Wishing you the best of luck and lots of :dust:


----------

